# value effect of reblueing



## OLD D DOG (Sep 2, 2011)

how does reblueing a pre 64 winchester94 effect value. thanks for your input


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Big time


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I think it depends on how bad the finish is now. The rule of thumb is that refinishing any old collectible will decrease it's value but if it's in pretty sorry shape, the collectibility is gone anyway.
Also, it depends on whether you are planning on keeping it or selling it.
Personally, if I had an old gun and the finish was gone or there was pitting and rust, and I was planning on keeping it, I wouldn't have a problem getting it re-blued.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Let it rust; patina is your friend when it's time to sell. The only possible caveat is if you can have it professionally reblued which is quite costly. I'm also not talking about your average gunsmith, but people who specialize in this.


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*+1*



welldoya said:


> I think it depends on how bad the finish is now. The rule of thumb is that refinishing any old collectible will decrease it's value but if it's in pretty sorry shape, the collectibility is gone anyway.
> Also, it depends on whether you are planning on keeping it or selling it.
> Personally, if I had an old gun and the finish was gone or there was pitting and rust, and I was planning on keeping it, I wouldn't have a problem getting it re-blued.


Exactly, well put Welldoya.
Everyone says reblueing / cleaning antiques ruins thier value, which is true to an extent. I feel, if it is pretty messed up you can't hurt it anyway, however PATINA is a different story, good honest wear same way, leave it be. Dirt / rust / dust / grime , I always like to clean it up a bit, and if I am going to keep it, I do it like I owned it, any way I want. If you intend to sell it let the new buyer have his way with it.
expessially with a pre 64 winchester, 
Then you have to consider , a professional job won't hurt as much as a do it yourself job. Oh well if that don't confuse ya


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

TraderDan said:


> Exactly, well put Welldoya.
> Everyone says reblueing / cleaning antiques ruins thier value, which is true to an extent. I feel, if it is pretty messed up you can't hurt it anyway, however PATINA is a different story, good honest wear same way, leave it be. Dirt / rust / dust / grime , I always like to clean it up a bit, and if I am going to keep it, I do it like I owned it, any way I want. If you intend to sell it let the new buyer have his way with it.
> expessially with a pre 64 winchester,
> Then you have to consider , a professional job won't hurt as much as a do it yourself job. Oh well if that don't confuse ya


Some people like the, "thrown down the driveway" look.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

If ya gonna keep it fer ever and want it to look good then have it PROFESSIONALLY redone,if you think you might resell it leave it alone,replace missing/broken parts but make note of them also. There is a huge difference in pre WWII and post war pre 64 guns also,several thousand dollar difference.If your serial # is 1,300,000 or less its pre war,2,700,000 is post war pre 64. If this makes sense to ya.Also does it say 64 for the model or 1864...


----------



## ccather (Aug 3, 2010)

Here is a guide to NRA gun conditions that may be helpful. Rebluing is mentioned under the antique firearms section. http://www.armchairgunshow.com/Condition-NRA-Guns.htm


----------



## OLD D DOG (Sep 2, 2011)

*Bookmarks*

thanks everyone , ccather nailed It .


----------

